# Route on from Caceres?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

We are planning to stop at Caceres fo a night or two (after Salamanca). We are then heading towards the Algarve. What's the best route...down to Sevilla then west, or cut across to Evora then south? We'd like to try and avoid the toll roads if possible, as long as other roads are reasonable.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we allways go via evora ithink its a great city


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Head for Monseraz in Portugal next - stunning.

It's a hilltop fort with designated motorhome parking.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Forgoty to add photo.

Jed


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

alphadee said:


> We are planning to stop at Caceres fo a night or two (after Salamanca). We are then heading towards the Algarve. What's the best route...down to Sevilla then west, or cut across to Evora then south? We'd like to try and avoid the toll roads if possible, as long as other roads are reasonable.


There actually aren't that many toll roads in Spain ( compared with France) and they are usually worth the money.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I will second Jedi's suggestion. My preference would be to go down through Portugal. If you want a site halfway then Castro Verde has a good one on the north side of town. There are quite a few new aires being added in Portugal too. Looks they are getting their act together.

JohnW


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

Take the Portuguese route.

Drive south via Merida to Badajoz then take the EX107 to Monsaraz. As Jedi said well worth the visit. From there drive south to Mina de Sao Domingos, there's a service point in the village and MH park down by the lakeside beach. If you can't park there move on to Mertola and overnight opposite the fire station. From there take the N122 south to Alcoutim, there's an aire there which is ok. Then follow the road down to Alcaria where there is a new private aire at a hunting lodge (great views) - this route is following the River Guadiana. Then drive south to Castro Marim or Vila Real St Antonio on the eastern Algarve.

Website for aires:- http://www.campingcarportugal.com

Pictures on my website below.

I hope this gives you some ideas. Have a great time.

Christine


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thank you all very much, especially Christine...your website is amazing. I'm glad I asked as I was favouring the Seville route, but you have now all tempted me to enter Portugal via Badajoz. Monsaraz looks a fascinating place.

Ferry is next Tuesday


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Badajoz for me too, if you really must leave Caceres. On second thought Jedi seems to have found a trump card.
Alan


----------

